

Walkaround: Wave on App Engine & New Apache Wave based Collaboration Layer - supercopter
https://code.google.com/p/walkaround/

======
supercopter
The announcement: [http://mail-archives.apache.org/mod_mbox/incubator-wave-
dev/...](http://mail-archives.apache.org/mod_mbox/incubator-wave-
dev/201110.mbox/%3CCAJ3PKjm_G4rWUtr6Mfa3hgqbNKYc7+84cR-
qfdFcQp73_Sn0bA@mail.gmail.com%3E)

